# beer



## 68merc (Sep 3, 2011)

I was at my friends for a visit and a beer
We were sitting on the side of the garage and I kept hearing something crunching the leaves on the other side of the fence. I finally got up to look and guess what I saw?









Good looking old boy!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Sep 3, 2011)

Ooh! What a good day it was!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 4, 2011)

A wild one?


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 4, 2011)

You had me at "BEER"!


----------



## 68merc (Sep 4, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> A wild one?



Don't think he was wild recently, he has a warn out tether hole in his shell.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Murray:

Was this tortoise wandering the neighborhood, or did he belong to the next door neighbor?

Its interesting how tortoise people seem to attract turtles and tortoises (through no fault of their own)!


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow, good looking guy!! Did you find the owner?


----------



## Tom (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, the title got me too.


----------



## 68merc (Sep 4, 2011)

He was in the owners fenced yard! Believe me if he was loose I would have picked him up.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 4, 2011)

So did you talk to his owner and learn more about him?


----------



## Shelly (Sep 4, 2011)

Most likely an alcohol induced hallucination. I get them all the time.


----------



## 68merc (Sep 4, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> So did you talk to his owner and learn more about him?



I have not met the neighbor yet but will next time I go that way.


----------



## Laura (Sep 4, 2011)

eating dry leaves.. cool..
Shelly..is that your bird puttig the 'trash' out? !


----------

